# Update on sick puppy



## chewiesnewmom (Feb 18, 2011)

We found out last night that our 4 year old boy has stage 3 lymphoma. We have opted for prednisone over chemo for cost and quality of life. We will just give him HUGE doses of love every remaining day we have with him.

Interestingly, he got some fluids and a shot of steroids at the vet and he is already back to eating and mooching, so I am cautiously optimistic.


----------



## KathyL (Jul 6, 2011)

Only 4 years old, oh I am so sorry. Many dogs do very well with low dose prednisone. I hope the fact that he is still so young weighs in his favor. What's his name? Give him a big hug for me. You are both in my thoughts and prayers.


----------



## Our3dogs (Apr 3, 2008)

So sorry to hear about your boy. Our first golden also developed lymphoma at about 4 1/2 years of age. We decided against chemo and started with pred just to help with the swelling and to get him to eat. As it turns out, it worked wonderfully for us. We had another year with him. It was not until about the last month that the symptoms came back. We felt very fortunate to have so much time. Hopefully you'll have the same good results.


----------



## CAROLINA MOM (May 12, 2009)

I'm so sorry about your boy's diagnosis. 

Prayers he continues to do well.


----------



## Jennifer1 (Mar 31, 2012)

I'm sorry to hear about Chewie's diagnosis.
I see that you are in Rio Rancho. I used to live in the North Hills area, now I'm up in Los Alamos.
You might want to talk to the local oncologist for a consult. When my girl had hemangio, I went to Dr Kelly (I saw her in Santa Fe, but she is in ABQ twice a week). I made it clear I was only interested in palliative care. She was very receptive to treating for quality of life only and including cost as part of the decision process. I'm not sure with lymphoma if there is more than just prednisone to look into.


----------



## Rookie's Dad (Feb 19, 2014)

Lots hugs and lots of Love, live in the day, that's what we are trying to do, it's hard!! Cancer SUCKS! We started on pred. last week, he has had a positive response, not a 100%, but maybe 85%. Be prepared for panting, lots of drinking and lots of peeing. And getting up several times a night. Best of luck to you.


----------



## murphy1 (Jun 21, 2012)

Sorry to hear about your pup. The thought of cancer in such a young dog terrifys me. Hope the predisone helps alot!


----------



## chewiesnewmom (Feb 18, 2011)

We actually saw a really good oncologist in ABQ. He had an ultrasound and when the internal specialist saw something off he called her in. They did a needle aspiration and confirmed the lymphoma. The oncologist agreed with the prednisone and quality of life treatment.


----------



## Megora (Jun 7, 2010)

Very sorry....  

Can I ask - was the lymphoma like renal lymphoma? Or in the kidney area?


----------



## rbi99 (Jan 4, 2014)

My dog was diagnosed with stage 5 acute leukemia, and he has gone into complete remission just with prednisone, no chemo. Not all dogs (or their partners) are as fortunate, but good things can still come out of this. Good luck to both of you.


----------



## chewiesnewmom (Feb 18, 2011)

Lymphoma in the prescapular lymph nodes


----------



## Ashley B (Dec 14, 2013)

I too am very sad to hear about Chewie's diagnosis, and 4 is so young. Sending positive thoughts your way. The huge doses of love will keep you both feeling good


----------

